# Edit rc.conf at start



## adripillo (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello, I was changing the rc.conf and I made I mistake and saved it, when I reset the computer now it says "enter full pathname of shell or return for bin/sh".
If I write "su" it takes me to root but it does not allows me to modify rc.conf.
How I become root to be able to edit rc.conf and delete the bad character? Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2012)

You are in single user mode. When that happens only the root (/) filesystem is mounted, read-only.


```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
swapon -a
```

Now you can edit /etc/rc.conf as normal.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 18, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You are in single user mode. When that happens only the root (/) filesystem is mounted, read-only.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Excellent!!!!!. Thank you so much!!.


----------

